# Under the sink door in wash room



## toddie10 (Mar 19, 2011)

HI, it's me again, i've just pulled the door off the cabinet under the sink again, anyone out there know where i can souce one from.
Its a rapido 770F 1999.

Thanks in anticipation Toddie10


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Toddie. Is your door a blue plastic one or a wooden one? What has broken exactly, are you sure you need a new door or has the pivots worn? The solution is different for each door.


----------



## toddie10 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi,
its the blue plastic one i think its the pivots but hole at the bottom of the door as been patched up lots of times.

Hope this helps


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, you can source a new one from Wokingham Motorhomes if you want to go to that expense, or if the patching is not so bad you could glue sml washers over the holes to make it strong then insert the pivots again


----------



## toddie10 (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi
Iv'e had another look an i think we would get away with it with pivots, they are of course missing can i get new pivots from anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

I don't think you can buy them, but Wokingham might be able to put in a request to the factory. I'm sure you should be able to locally source something that will do the job.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Glue*

Odd that my 2007 Rapido loo cupboard door fell off last week. 
She said it just fell off ! :roll: 
But mine is wood. Screws came out of frame and are very small.

My fix is to use "Gorilla Glue" to plug the holes ready to receive more substantial screws.

This glue is vastly superior to Araldite, sets like concrete and sticks anything together. So mind where you use it :wink:


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Not sure if they are all the same. Ours has two plates screwed at the top and bottom of the cabinet.The pins on the door run in these. This will stop the wood from wearing away.Presuming it's the cabinet that's got damaged.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Different*

I gathered our vans were different from each other, but odd that we both have similar probs to remedy. But the glue option ought to be considered.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

toddie10 said:


> HI, it's me again, i've just pulled the door off the cabinet under the sink again, anyone out there know where i can souce one from.
> Its a rapido 770F 1999.
> 
> Thanks in anticipation Toddie10


Hi Toddie10,
I don't know if my problem was the same as yours but my cabinet door hinge broke away too. Here is how I fixed it hope it helps.

Graham


----------

